# Rating affected for declining to transport u18 riders



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Over last two years have refused multiple riders when upon arriving at pick up point finding youngsters in school uniform expecting to be able to use Uber unaccompanied , over the last few days one of these riders reported me for professionalism after trip was cancelled by me before rider was in car , as she admitted she was 16 years old , today Iam considering quitting Uber after receiving a 1 star and seeing my rating immediately drop after refusing a rider who admitted she was under 18 , she argued other Uber drivers took her as has been the response by nearly all the other riders I declined to take, the reason she was able to rate me was I accidentally started trip whilst trying to cancel she cancelled whilst I was trying to cancel and my rating thus dropped .
I contacted Uber and was told basically a rating cannot be changed.
Obviously I am very very upset, I did the conscientious professional thing , and have my livelihood jeopardised by a minor who is fraudulently using app, I explain to every under age rider they must be 18 to use Uber unaccompanied by an adult, so where does that leave a professional Rideshare driver who obeys the law and Uber Guidelines in Australia but sees reports on his app, and ratings drop , and Uber allows this??Any legal advice would be appreciated please


----------



## Elatte (Jul 6, 2017)

My advice would be to forget about it and move on. It's just one bad rating. Also not sure what kind of legal advice you're expecting.. are you looking to take uber to court over a one star?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Still Standing said:


> today Iam considering quitting Uber after receiving a 1 star and seeing my rating immediately drop after refusing a rider who admitted she was under 18


(1) You don't get rated unless you start and finish a trip. Cancelled trips don't get rated. 
(2) Why do you care what ratings you get?


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

No not so naive as that, I guess Iam just wanting to know if it is indeed illegal to transport unaccompanied minors using Rideshare, as the minors I have refused to take have ratings below 5.00 so they obviously have used Uber before, I actually attended a local police station for clarification after this latest incident and the officer told me it was nothing they would get involved in, so obviously confused , I will continue to decline fraudulent minors using the Uber app, as I believe a Uber driver would be crucified , if after dropping off minor it turned out , the minor had unknown to parents used their credit card details and the minor had used Uber to go somewhere then went missing or was injured after getting out of Uber , or there was a car accident , the driver would be prosecuted no doubt, I just have had to decline 4 trips in last three days alone , and had report from persons who are in fact putting drivers at risk illegally . 
Perhaps their caring parents book the Uber for the kids then make a report after they find the Uber driver who is following UBer Guidelines and transport regulations has declined politely the trip, they may feel annoyed they have to actually care for their children themselves , who knows??


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

I think you worry far too much about the endless list of things that can go wrong. I have no issues with you declining to take minors, but I think you'll find the down ratings and complaints relate to other trips you've actually taken rather than the cancelled ones you're concerned about.


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

I may be in fact wrong about the rating after receiving the latest Uber app response , that a cancelled trip cannot be rated even after a false start , but I know reports can be filed even if a driver hasn’t even arrived as Iam a rider also and that option is available to rider months after trip has been taken , however the main crux remains , why isn’t there a message on Uber rider app, and Uber driver app ie Only persons 18 or older are allowed to use Uber if unaccompanied by an adult????????????? 
Really simple for a programmer , not hard, that is the crux of this issue .


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Still Standing said:


> I may be in fact wrong about the rating after receiving the latest Uber app response , that a cancelled trip cannot be rated even after a false start , but I know reports can be filed even if a driver hasn't even arrived as Iam a rider also and that option is available to rider months after trip has been taken , however the main crux remains , why isn't there a message on Uber rider app, and Uber driver app ie Only persons 18 or older are allowed to use Uber if unaccompanied by an adult?????????????
> Really simple for a programmer , not hard, that is the crux of this issue .


The list of things they shouldn't do but try anyway is long enough that they'd simply ignore any such messaging. Eg. Pickups and drop offs in illegal places, drinking and smoking, etc. Simply cancel and move on.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Still Standing said:


> No not so naive as that, I guess Iam just wanting to know if it is indeed illegal to transport unaccompanied minors using Rideshare, as the minors I have refused to take have ratings below 5.00 so they obviously have used Uber before, I actually attended a local police station for clarification after this latest incident and the officer told me it was nothing they would get involved in, so obviously confused , I will continue to decline fraudulent minors using the Uber app, as I believe a Uber driver would be crucified , if after dropping off minor it turned out , the minor had unknown to parents used their credit card details and the minor had used Uber to go somewhere then went missing or was injured after getting out of Uber , or there was a car accident , the driver would be prosecuted no doubt, I just have had to decline 4 trips in last three days alone , and had report from persons who are in fact putting drivers at risk illegally .
> Perhaps their caring parents book the Uber for the kids then make a report after they find the Uber driver who is following UBer Guidelines and transport regulations has declined politely the trip, they may feel annoyed they have to actually care for their children themselves , who knows??


When you are approaching the pickup point, 50m away, and you see them in school uniform, cancel and drive on. No need to stop and talk.
Legally, contact the transport industry ombudsman. You could also email a few radio stations and TV stations about uber's unconscionable conduct. Make sure to cc the ACCC. Air out all dirt in public to keep pressure up on uber.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> The list of things they shouldn't do but try anyway is long enough that they'd simply ignore any such messaging. Eg. Pickups and drop offs in illegal places, drinking and smoking, etc. Simply cancel and move on.


That's it. Don't concern yourself.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If you order a ride and cancel the ride sometimes the rating screens came up for a while


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

For what it's worth, the reply I received from the NSW Point To Point Commission when I asked about transporting unaccompanied minors:

"
Thank you for contacting the NSW Point to Point Transport Commission.

Under the current Point to Point legislation, there is no restriction on the age of a passenger using a rideshare service. However, please note that individual authorised service providers may have their own internal policy on age restrictions of passengers using their services. 

Yours Sincerely,
Tim Horne
NSW Point to Point Transport Commission
"


----------



## snert (Sep 1, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> For what it's worth, the reply I received from the NSW Point To Point Commission when I asked about transporting unaccompanied minors:
> 
> "
> Thank you for contacting the NSW Point to Point Transport Commission.
> ...


Well, that should leave people in no doubt whatsoever about the legal standing in NSW.
But as the OP is from Queensland maybe this is not the best place to ask the question.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I just avoid rides during the school pickup-hour.. I either take a break or go hang out at the airport.. It’s not worth the frustration and wasted time.


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

MyRedUber said:


> For what it's worth, the reply I received from the NSW Point To Point Commission when I asked about transporting unaccompanied minors:
> 
> "
> Thank you for contacting the NSW Point to Point Transport Commission.
> ...


The reply you have stated actually doesn't include the words "unaccompanied"???
Uber has clearly defined guidelines on the subject, in qld at least , I actually think Uber does care about this , but there is such a loophole exposed , which could be countered in one fell swoop, an ID photo on their account , that shows age on a formal ID , that is displayed to driver ????
Drivers have their photo shown an retained on Uber riders app indefinitely ( yes you read that correctly) plus their profile and rating and comments updated in real time , months after each ride!!!
Yet drivers have no photos of the person they are directed to pick up ???


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

I love getting requests from unaccompanied minors. I always get paid a cancellation fee, I use no petrol, I don't wear my tyres out, and it only takes up three minutes of my time. Cancel as No Show (i.e. the account holder did not show up to accompany their minor) and send Uber a brief note. Ask them not to pair you with that rider again. They won't deactivate the rider because secretly Uber is hoping that the next Uber driver will take them.

I had one 16 year old girl who said that she had told her parents numerous times (after being refused rides) about it being against Uber's TOS, that the driver could lose his job, and that an accident could result in serious legal and insurance consequences, but neither Uber nor the parents care. If they did, they would stop minors from using the platform.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

shmiff said:


> I love getting requests from unaccompanied minors. I always get paid a cancellation fee, I use no petrol, I don't wear my tyres out, and it only takes up three minutes of my time. Cancel as No Show (i.e. the account holder did not show up to accompany their minor) and send Uber a brief note. Ask them not to pair you with that rider again. They won't deactivate the rider because secretly Uber is hoping that the next Uber driver will take them.
> 
> I had one 16 year old girl who said that she had told her parents numerous times (after being refused rides) about it being against Uber's TOS, that the driver could lose his job, and that an accident could result in serious legal and insurance consequences, but neither Uber nor the parents care. If they did, they would stop minors from using the platform.


Exactly.

.


----------



## ubermercury (Nov 29, 2016)

shmiff said:


> I love getting requests from unaccompanied minors. I always get paid a cancellation fee, I use no petrol, I don't wear my tyres out, and it only takes up three minutes of my time. Cancel as No Show (i.e. the account holder did not show up to accompany their minor) and send Uber a brief note. Ask them not to pair you with that rider again. They won't deactivate the rider because secretly Uber is hoping that the next Uber driver will take them.
> 
> I had one 16 year old girl who said that she had told her parents numerous times (after being refused rides) about it being against Uber's TOS, that the driver could lose his job, and that an accident could result in serious legal and insurance consequences, but neither Uber nor the parents care. If they did, they would stop minors from using the platform.


You don't get a "No Show" until after five minutes. That can seem a long time if you are staring somebody down.
There is no law against having a 16 year old in your car. There are no implications for legal and insurance consequences.
The TAC is a no-fault system (Vic)
This a very well worn topic - the devil made me respond.


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

No problem. In Adelaide the transport laws are more specific. Also, I don't think it matters much if the law allows unaccompanied minors in rideshare vehicles. If something happens to the child (e.g. an alleged sexual assault, even if it's fictitious, an accident that results in the child being injured, or goodness knows what else) Uber will deactivate you regardless of what the law says. It's very frustrating, because I know that I'm no danger to a minor and like all us I've been cleared for employment with children. As I explain to the child during the few minutes that it takes to trigger the No Show option, I'd love to be able to take them, but Uber has told me that I can't. The Uber representative told me this specifically when I was activated at the Hub. Taxi drivers are exempt, maybe because they all recording devices running?


----------



## Franco Cozzo (Sep 24, 2017)

Hahah 

Yeah quit over 1 x 1 star

Hilarious


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Still Standing said:


> Over last two years have refused multiple riders when upon arriving at pick up point finding youngsters in school uniform expecting to be able to use Uber unaccompanied , over the last few days one of these riders reported me for professionalism after trip was cancelled by me before rider was in car , as she admitted she was 16 years old , today Iam considering quitting Uber after receiving a 1 star and seeing my rating immediately drop after refusing a rider who admitted she was under 18 , she argued other Uber drivers took her as has been the response by nearly all the other riders I declined to take, the reason she was able to rate me was I accidentally started trip whilst trying to cancel she cancelled whilst I was trying to cancel and my rating thus dropped .
> I contacted Uber and was told basically a rating cannot be changed.
> Obviously I am very very upset, I did the conscientious professional thing , and have my livelihood jeopardised by a minor who is fraudulently using app, I explain to every under age rider they must be 18 to use Uber unaccompanied by an adult, so where does that leave a professional Rideshare driver who obeys the law and Uber Guidelines in Australia but sees reports on his app, and ratings drop , and Uber allows this??Any legal advice would be appreciated please


Don't accidentally start a trip.


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

I should add, my first question is always, "how old are you?" If they say 17+ then fine, I'll happily drive them - it's not my responsibility to check that they're telling their truth - even a policeman can't question you about your age unless they are sure you've done something wrong.

If they are a minor I spend my time explaining the situation in a calm and apologetic way. I say that I can't take them without risking my job with Uber. Since, "other Uber drivers always take me," I suggest that they get out of my car and request another car. Then I drive round the corner. You don't have to wait right next to them for the no show timer to reach five minutes.

Sorry Franco I can't see your reply. I have you on ignore because of all your stupid good ant comments.


----------



## Lonesome Hobo (Oct 29, 2016)

ubermercury said:


> You don't get a "No Show" until after five minutes. That can seem a long time if you are staring somebody down.
> There is no law against having a 16 year old in your car. There are no implications for legal and insurance consequences.
> The TAC is a no-fault system (Vic).


Yep. Also, there are a lot of 18 year-olds in school uniform, so the school uniform is not a 100% indicator



ubermercury said:


> This a very well worn topic - the devil made me respond.


Now..._HE _must be completely overworked and frazzled with the Uber and UP aspects of his portfolio...
He often rides my nighttime Uber.

LH


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Still Standing said:


> No not so naive as that, I guess Iam just wanting to know if it is indeed illegal to transport unaccompanied minors using Rideshare, as the minors I have refused to take have ratings below 5.00 so they obviously have used Uber before, I actually attended a local police station for clarification after this latest incident and the officer told me it was nothing they would get involved in, so obviously confused , I will continue to decline fraudulent minors using the Uber app, as I believe a Uber driver would be crucified , if after dropping off minor it turned out , the minor had unknown to parents used their credit card details and the minor had used Uber to go somewhere then went missing or was injured after getting out of Uber , or there was a car accident , the driver would be prosecuted no doubt, I just have had to decline 4 trips in last three days alone , and had report from persons who are in fact putting drivers at risk illegally .
> Perhaps their caring parents book the Uber for the kids then make a report after they find the Uber driver who is following UBer Guidelines and transport regulations has declined politely the trip, they may feel annoyed they have to actually care for their children themselves , who knows??


If minor use parents cards without their knowledge its not drivers problem...



BuckleUp said:


> When you are approaching the pickup point, 50m away, and you see them in school uniform, cancel and drive on. No need to stop and talk.
> Legally, contact the transport industry ombudsman. You could also email a few radio stations and TV stations about uber's unconscionable conduct. Make sure to cc the ACCC. Air out all dirt in public to keep pressure up on uber.


Why cancek? Just take them you wasted the time to get there .. I only cancel or get pax to cancel if the kids require child seats

You 


shmiff said:


> I should add, my first question is always, "how old are you?" If they say 17+ then fine, I'll happily drive them - it's not my responsibility to check that they're telling their truth - even a policeman can't question you about your age unless they are sure you've done something wrong.
> 
> If they are a minor I spend my time explaining the situation in a calm and apologetic way. I say that I can't take them without risking my job with Uber. Since, "other Uber drivers always take me," I suggest that they get out of my car and request another car. Then I drive round the corner. You don't have to wait right next to them for the no show timer to reach five minutes.
> 
> Sorry Franco I can't see your reply. I have you on ignore because of all your stupid good ant comments.


CanNOT question people theier age or ask.. Mthats stupid . Probaly what get you the 1*


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks DA08

Luckily I've never had a one star, or a two or a three star either. My average rating over the last 500 trips is sitting at 4.99.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

shmiff said:


> Thanks DA08
> 
> *Luckily I've never had a one star*, or a two or a three star either. My average rating over the last 500 trips is sitting at 4.99.


Don't worry, I've got heaps. How many would you like? 

.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

shmiff said:


> Thanks DA08
> 
> Luckily I've never had a one star, or a two or a three star either. My average rating over the last 500 trips is sitting at 4.99.


How many trips in total?


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Don't worry, I've got heaps. How many would you like?
> 
> .


Yes please! I've tried being assertive, and even rude, to get some lower ratings, but in the most successful cases the owner of the account wasn't a passenger. I could have had one yesterday - as soon as I arrived at the pick-up point the passenger started vomiting down the fence and the footpath next to my car. At midday! Thank god he started chucking up_ before_ I let him in.

More than 500.


----------



## mistareno (Nov 9, 2017)

It appears Uber CAN change or delete ratings under certain circumstances.

Or perhaps when an underage riders account is removed, the ratings given by the rider go with it?

I had a 1☆ rating from a 16 year old that had somehow obtained an account.

He rated me 1☆ after he got a (justified) cleaning fee and I reported the rider and it appeared uber did SFA but blow me down, that rating 'vanished' this morning.

My rating went from 4.97 back to 4.99 and when I checked the weekly report for that week it was 5.00☆


----------



## Tasweb (Nov 25, 2017)

mistareno said:


> It appears Uber CAN change or delete ratings under certain circumstances.


I stupidly started a trip once before realising it was a 250km one that I couldn't take. The woman skitzed out and fumed because I wouldn't take her. By starting the trip then cancelling it gave her the chance to give me a one star rating. Uber said they couldn't remove it but did allow me to change my rating on her down to one star. A few days later my one star disappeared.


----------



## Tony852 (Jan 5, 2018)

Still Standing said:


> Over last two years have refused multiple riders when upon arriving at pick up point finding youngsters in school uniform expecting to be able to use Uber unaccompanied , over the last few days one of these riders reported me for professionalism after trip was cancelled by me before rider was in car , as she admitted she was 16 years old , today Iam considering quitting Uber after receiving a 1 star and seeing my rating immediately drop after refusing a rider who admitted she was under 18 , she argued other Uber drivers took her as has been the response by nearly all the other riders I declined to take, the reason she was able to rate me was I accidentally started trip whilst trying to cancel she cancelled whilst I was trying to cancel and my rating thus dropped .
> I contacted Uber and was told basically a rating cannot be changed.
> Obviously I am very very upset, I did the conscientious professional thing , and have my livelihood jeopardised by a minor who is fraudulently using app, I explain to every under age rider they must be 18 to use Uber unaccompanied by an adult, so where does that leave a professional Rideshare driver who obeys the law and Uber Guidelines in Australia but sees reports on his app, and ratings drop , and Uber allows this??Any legal advice would be appreciated please


Why did you start trip it's your fault did you want to see destination?


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Tony852 said:


> Why did you start trip it's your fault did you want to see destination?


If you had bothered to read ... you would have seen my explanation , I know the facts you can maliciously accuse , just makes you a moron .


----------



## ILikeToEatStuff (Apr 14, 2018)

Still Standing said:


> No not so naive as that, I guess Iam just wanting to know if it is indeed illegal to transport unaccompanied minors using Rideshare, as the minors I have refused to take have ratings below 5.00 so they obviously have used Uber before, I actually attended a local police station for clarification after this latest incident and the officer told me it was nothing they would get involved in, so obviously confused , I will continue to decline fraudulent minors using the Uber app, as I believe a Uber driver would be crucified , if after dropping off minor it turned out , the minor had unknown to parents used their credit card details and the minor had used Uber to go somewhere then went missing or was injured after getting out of Uber , or there was a car accident , the driver would be prosecuted no doubt, I just have had to decline 4 trips in last three days alone , and had report from persons who are in fact putting drivers at risk illegally .
> Perhaps their caring parents book the Uber for the kids then make a report after they find the Uber driver who is following UBer Guidelines and transport regulations has declined politely the trip, they may feel annoyed they have to actually care for their children themselves , who knows??


Some of you people are seriously paranoid about the wrong shit. Some of the stuff I read on here about losing your house and family and going bankrupt because you ding a car and don't have clause X.x on your insurance, about a minor suing you for your entire life savings or getting murdered or dying in your car and having your face plastered all over the news and being sentenced to 55 years in jail for god knows what. How do some of you leave your homes at all?


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

shmiff said:


> I love getting requests from unaccompanied minors. I always get paid a cancellation fee, I use no petrol, I don't wear my tyres out, and it only takes up three minutes of my time. Cancel as No Show (i.e. the account holder did not show up to accompany their minor) and send Uber a brief note. Ask them not to pair you with that rider again. They won't deactivate the rider because secretly Uber is hoping that the next Uber driver will take them.
> 
> I had one 16 year old girl who said that she had told her parents numerous times (after being refused rides) about it being against Uber's TOS, that the driver could lose his job, and that an accident could result in serious legal and insurance consequences, but neither Uber nor the parents care. If they did, they would stop minors from using the platform.


Perfect answer. They Just Don't Care..... we're Middle Men or Middle Women (lol) in a Sea of Iniquity....


----------

